# :: ECS Tuning :: Last But Not Least, Exact-Fit MKIV Rear Brake Lines - New Product !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

*ECS Exact-Fit Brake Lines for VW MKIV Golf/Jetta - Starting At $44.95!*

If you spend time and money renewing your brake hardware and linings, you ought to consider upgrading to ECS Tuning Exact-Fit brake hoses, and do the job right. These premium brake hoses are engineered to be stronger, more durable, and better protected than the originals.

They are shielded in stainless steel mesh reinforcement, and coated with bright red vinyl for added protection. Available by the axle for front or rear, or as a complete vehicle set, our DOT-approved, tailored hoses fit like OE for hassle-free installation.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## austin337 (Mar 6, 2013)

they are added to my list


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

austin337 said:


> they are added to my list


Nice, what other parts do you have in mind?


Andy


----------



## clarkma5 (Mar 2, 2002)

I'm confused; I installed this kit last year: http://www.ecstuning.com/ES251798/

Which of the lines do I need to purchase to complete the set? Rear or mid?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

clarkma5 said:


> I'm confused; I installed this kit last year: http://www.ecstuning.com/ES251798/
> 
> Which of the lines do I need to purchase to complete the set? Rear or mid?


Rears, they are brand new kit we just released! *ES#2649604*

 


Andy


----------

